
Mystery disease diagnosed at clinic of last resort - thedoctor
http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/45327870/
======
spydum
Interesting.. like a real-world Doctor House.

~~~
mathattack
That's just what I was getting ready to type. I wonder if this type of basic
research pushes the boundary of knowledge.

